# TIA Variablen Import



## Ralle (21 April 2015)

Wenn man in TIA V13 SP1 UPD2 WINCC Advanced in der HMI eine Variablentabelle öffnet, hat man links oben die Möglichkeit, diese Tabelle komplett zu exportieren.
Das Import-Icon ist auch da aber ausgegraut und funktioniert zumindest bei mir nicht.

Kann man die Variablen wieder importieren und wie?


----------



## RogerSchw85 (21 April 2015)

Unter der Tabelle "Alle Variablen anzeigen" funktioniert bei mir das Import Icon.

Bei der Standard Variablentabelle jedoch auch nicht.


----------



## Ralle (21 April 2015)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Unter der Tabelle "Alle Variablen anzeigen" funktioniert bei mir das Import Icon.
> 
> Bei der Standard Variablentabelle jedoch auch nicht.




Boah danke, ich lach mich grad schlapp, da wäre ich nie frauf gekommen. LOL


----------



## RogerSchw85 (21 April 2015)

Legt er wenigstens nach dem Import eine neue Tabelle an?

Dann wäre es halbwegs zu rechtfertigen...


----------



## Ralle (21 April 2015)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Legt er wenigstens nach dem Import eine neue Tabelle an?
> 
> Dann wäre es halbwegs zu rechtfertigen...



Ok, ich hab schon alles gelöscht, aber die geänderte XLS ist noch da, ich teste das gleich.

!!!Nach einer Projektarchivierung!!!


----------



## JSEngineering (21 April 2015)

Ja, der Import funktioniert nur unter "Alle Variablen".
Die in der Import-Datei angegebenen Ordner werden angelegt. Das funktioniert so ganz gut.
Hat mich seinerzeit auch einen Moment gekostet, drauf zu kommen, daß man nur unter "Alle Variablen" importieren kann...


----------



## Ralle (21 April 2015)

Import funktioniert.
Der Export funktioniert ja auch in den "Unter"-Varaibeltabellen. Deshalb hatte ich die Variablen selbst, die in der Multiplexvariablen zu multiplexen sind nicht mit exportiert und bekam natürlich jetzt beim Import-Versuch Warnungen. Aber nach erneutem Anlegen dieser Variablen, klappte der Import.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Juli 2022)

Auch mit V17 hat sich an dieser Funktionalität nichts geändert.


----------

